
SQL Server on Linux – get started - spetz
http://piotrgankiewicz.com/2017/01/30/sql-server-on-linux-get-started/
======
gigatexal
Has anyone been able to get the developer sku of sql server running on docker
for Linux or windows? I'd like to get replication (pub and sub) working but
it's slow going. Microsoft has since pulled the dockerfile that enabled the
developer sku and has only given us the express file even though the developer
edition is free.

~~~
spetz
I haven't tried to do that, so unfortunately I'm not able to help you.

~~~
gigatexal
I open an issue on the github page and they said SQL Agent would be coming in
either late feb or early march. So one might hope for at least transactional
replication too

